# Bessacarr E540 Electrics



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Does anyone recognise these problems that I have suffered with my Bessacarr 540.

I purchased the vehicle 5 weeks ago on a 58 Plate.

2 weks ago we suffered loss on the 12v system when the relay which disables the hab side when driving failed to reset when stopped for lunch. this meant no power to the water pump, hab lights and cooker hob, and the fridge continued to show running of 12v.

Ash from Swift advised that this could be a faulty "Run" or "D+" signal from the Fiat cab.

this weekend we suffered a 240v failure, the 240v distribution board tripped out, not on excessive load. the distribution board was warm and the RCD test button stuck in. later on Sunday the fridge stopped working on 240v even though we had mains supply within the vehicle. I also noted that the incoming cable to the distribution box, orange from the hookup socket was loose and poorly aligned through the cut out in the shelf below.

any suggestions ? and how long is reasonable for the dealer to rectify these problems.

Having been a MH owner for 30 years this is the first time that we have ever had to take a vehicle back to a dealer.

We like the Bessacarr, except for the electrical problms.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*electrics?*

Hi I have only just seen your post hopefully you have it rectified by now. 
I have a 2008 765p and had a problem with the 12 control board. some times if you remove the control panel not the fues board if it is the same as mine the grey trim is held on by clips slied the longest side out first and lift off, undo the four screws lift panel out remove small cable from back for a minute or two replace this will sometimes reset it. I had to replace the fuse board as a couple of the relays were faulty. changing the fuse board agian if it is the same as mine takes about 10 min.
As to the 240 sometimes a fault on the nuteral side of the 240 will make the trip play up.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Take it back and get them to sort it. If you fiddle with it yourself you will assume ownership of the problem.



C.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*fiddling with it??*

The tip re the reset of the control panel was given to me over the phone from Swift when in Italy. Both descriptions were given to help understand what may be involved how long it would take at the dealers and how far away you are. Swift sent me the fuse control panel to change my self after assuring me it would not invalidate the warranty when you are 1000 miles from home you local dealer is a bit of a treck away.


----------

